# Which Power Weapon do you prefer in 6th ed?



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

For the sake of this Thread please focus on the basic Power Weapons and not the specialist weapons like the LC, PF, and TH



So which Power Weapon do you guys prefer now that we have had some time with 6th Ed? Do you go with the stock ap3 Power Sword or do you go for the TEQ killing ap2 Power Axe? Has anyone found extended use for the AP4 Power Maul or the AP3/4 Lance?

Pretty much I am asking what is your Power Weapon of choice and why?

I personally like the Power Axe but I have found that there is many times when the model that has it is eaten before it gets a chance to swing. If I am short on points but still wanting a Power Weapon I will squeeze in a Power Sword.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm a romantic; there's nothing more classical than drawing a sword from it's sheathe and going to town. It's my favorite weapon to give a model when doing a conversion, as well. In the hands of a Marine, it's the perfect weapon; high strength, solid Initiative, and Decent AV. I usually save Axes for my Tzeentchian Terminators, because of their 2+/4++.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I use axes in Assault and Tactical squads (should I be playing so many points that my tactical sergeant gets a PW) but sometimes it's just sad to lose that model before they clobber a Chainsword wielding champion.

Swords are a much safer bet, but it limits your potential for vehicle slaughter should the event arise. I've shoved a few power axes up a few hovering Heldrake's asses.

The Power Maul I use on the regular because I always play a Reclusiarch with my BA. It's only really useful there as he maintains 4 attacks, 3+ to hit, generally 2+ to wound. I need all those dice rolling to do anything to M/TEQ, but against 4+ and up it's awesome. I have indeed also taken out a few FMC's with it, banking on the 4++ of that model specifically and the Concussive rule. All this being said, I wouldn't take it if I didn't have to.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

I like the lance quite a bit. Striking at AP3 and +1ST on the charge is valuable since I tend to play a highly mobile list. One day I will get around to modelling a command squad with lance and shield on bikes for that classic cavalry charge.

In general play I tend to stick to the basic power sword. Striking at I is often more use than hitting harder. If I want my Sgt to crack open a vehicle melta bombs are cheap and he comes with krak grenades. Otherwise the off chance I can kill the numerous Powerfist armed characters in my meta before they kill me I have found more valuable than the rare chance I can get a hit in with my AP2 weapon.

I have never given the maul a shot, but I would imagine it could have some potential against enemy characters.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

iamtheeviltwin said:


> If I want my Sgt to crack open a vehicle melta bombs are cheap and he comes with krak grenades.


Which only allow one attack each. Swords are for sure the safe and popular choice, but an axe works better than Krak grenades and MB's are 5 points extra.

I would like to try Lances on my DC just for shits and giggles, since they're already pretty retarded on the charge. They might be cool for Assault squads as well.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

For my Sisters I generally prefer a Power Maul. Wounds a PA Marine almost as often as a Power Sword, and everything else more often. Plus S5 is always nice to have to bandy about when in a pinch.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I very rarely use any type of power weapon; I've just never found them that useful. 

The only army I play with the ability to take power weapons is my guard and I just don't see the point: while at S3 I3 the power axe gives a huge bonus for losing a rubbish initiative the power fist is usually a better option and is only +5pts.
The only models that cannot take a fist are the unit sgts and basic commissars which are questionable investements for relatively expensive upgrades. Having said that I am quite tempted by giving a platoon blob squad multiple power axes and a priest...


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I used to favour the lightning claw and powrfist combo, but now I tend to go for an axe and sword to save a few of those points. 

Its a tad expensive still, but the ability to pick and choose whether I strike at initiative or hit a little harder is always nice.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't really have a favorite PW that I use. I tend to switch it up between models that I give PW's to. One of my assault sergeants has a power sword and the other has a power axe. The next might be given a power maul. I don't know. I generally decide that when I buy a new kit and I'm in the process of assembling the model.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Power Maul for me. That extra strength can make all the difference to my mind.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Power Maul for me. That extra strength can make all the difference to my mind.


You use them in your GK army?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Did 6th ed force any of your to pull models apart? I just run with what I glued together myself. Mostly power swords but a couple power axes also. The local meta is fine with proxies if I am clear about them so occasionally I switch it up.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Axes. And this is only because my Chaos Terminators don't have grenades and because I just want them to be able to kill whatever I need. The axe means they can slice up most monsters, non-walker vehicles and infantry pretty well.
I don't buy power weapons for anything else really. Too expensive and I don't think I ever have come across a situation where I really wish I brought one.
So yeah, in general I find the power weapons to be either too expensive or not impressive enough (why would my lord settle for a mere sword when he can use a chainfist? Simple, he wouldn't).



scscofield said:


> Did 6th ed force any of your to pull models apart? I just run with what I glued together myself. Mostly power swords but a couple power axes also. The local meta is fine with proxies if I am clear about them so occasionally I switch it up.


Not really. Most of my terminators weren't assembled and those few that were with Mauls just had them replaced with the spare axes I had lying in my bits box (which were quite a lot).


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

ntaw said:


> You use them in your GK army?


There are one or two that can have them. .DCA mainly


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

scscofield said:


> Did 6th ed force any of your to pull models apart?


Yes, but not for this reason; I modeled axes because they looked cooler. I did however pull a bunch of plasma pistols and bolt pistols off sergeants in lieu of Gunslinger, Hand Flamers, and Overwatch.



Magpie_Oz said:


> .DCA mainly


I'm a little out of touch with the GK dex, as I haven't played them for months. What does DCA mean?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Death Cult Assassins, they run with two PW. I am assuming he mixes the weapons on them but could be wrong.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Yep Death Cult Assassins. They were hit pretty hard by 6th ed. Giving them mauls is a way to make their attacks a bit more effective while keeping their high initiative.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Power Axe.....if its on a 1 wound champ power sword.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

scscofield said:


> Did 6th ed force any of your to pull models apart? I just run with what I glued together myself. Mostly power swords but a couple power axes also. The local meta is fine with proxies if I am clear about them so occasionally I switch it up.


Nope, GW already makes Superiors with Mauls. :grin:

I did convert a couple Crusaders up to have halberds (aka Power Axes) though.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Warscythe. Huehuehue

if we are talking generic weapons then Power Axes. Probably because Praetorians strike at I2 anyway so going to I1 isn't a big deal.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

It's really situation dependent, but some general rules I've formed are:

If it's initiative 3 or less, it gets an axe, no questions asked. Since you're striking last against 90% of the field, you might as well bring a powerful weapon. This applies mostly to Crusaders and Ig combat blobs.

If it has two power weapons, the second weapon is an axe. AP2 options are good, and you might as well have the utility. If the axe is a waste here, use your other weapon. For instance, I run my DCA with Sword and Axe. Here, the sword is used whenever their initiative is necessary, but if I'm forced to charge through cover or I have to remove 2+ save guys (Broadsides, etc) then I defer to the axe.

I pretty much default to swords, since they murder most infantry best. I can see the uses for mauls, but frankly most of the time they're only really better than a sword against vehicles, which I'd rather kill with guns anyways.

Lances seem really ordinary, I don't think I'd bring them. If your unit has Hit and Run, then they are pretty OK, but otherwise I'd rather be good all the time than be awesome on the charge and suck the rest of the time.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

coke123 said:


> If your unit has Hit and Run, then they are pretty OK


I just got the idea of having Dante flying around with a squad of Sanguinary Guard all equipped with spears. Shame they can only take axes or swords.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Could do bikes with lances, khan would make them hit and run.


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

My Crusader blob always has a Power Axe in it. Its nice to thin the ranks with the chainswords and then roll out a few auto kills with the axe and my Chappy's Fist. However the mandatory Power Sword on my EC, combined with his high iniative has won me every challenge hes ever been in.


----------

